# Red-foot with Hermann's?



## lezsolt (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Can a red-footed tortoise and a Hermann's tortoise be kept together? I know that mediterranean tortoises like basking more than red-foots, but I don't think this would be a problem in a big enough enclosure. I also know that red-foots like more humidity, but a 70% humidity level seems good for both species. What concerns me the most are parasites, as they are from different continents, though I read that mainly wild caught tortoises have parasites, and of course I'm talking about captive-bred animals.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Lezsolt, welcome to the forum. No these two species should not be kept together. A RF needs much more constant all over humidity than a hermanns. The light requirements are totally different as are the diet. Please feel free to read both the RF and Hermanns forums here to see the different types of setups each should have. And yes even CB animals can bring parasites etc depends on how the breeder kept them and where, but whether CB or WC I do not suggest you try and keep both these together as it could and most likely would be disasterous for one if not both torts.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Robyn, not a good idea to keep two different species together. Especially ones that have different requirements like the rf and hermanns. Its not only parasites you have to worry about, but different bacterias as well.


----------

